# Need for Speed II - Feta Cheese



## HansZimmer

Posted by @Aries for the competition Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award and composed by Alistair Hirst for the videogame Need for Speed II.

How do you rate this piece?


----------



## HansZimmer

I have extended the deadline of the poll by 6 days. Maybe more votes will come.


----------



## pianozach

3 points.

I set the bar much lower for videogame music.

I pressed play, and let it run while I punched up a bunch of Youtube videos to watch later based on title and screenshot alone.

For background music it was pretty nifty, and I almost gave it 4 points, but then came to my senses . . . after all, background music isn't really a noble thang. Compared with *Ave Maria, Pictures at an Exhibition*, or *The Transmigration of Souls*, this really is trite stuff.

However, it's _still_ *better* than *Phillip Glass*.


----------



## HansZimmer

pianozach said:


> 3 points.
> 
> I set the bar much lower for videogame music.


You shouldn't, because the japans have showed that the soundtracks of videogames can be as good as film music...























... if not even better.







So, everytime I have to vote about one of the pieces inserted in this competition I think about the examples here above. Many persons wonder why Koji Kondo and Nobuo Uematsu are not as much famous as John Williams and Hans Zimmer.
@Ethereality has promoted Nobuo Uematsu a lot in this forum.


----------



## jimcal

To be honest, I would rate Need for Speed music a 3 if the poll was still open. 

I agree that video game soundtracks can be just as good as movie music, and proof of that is the music from The Legend of Zelda that you added above.


----------



## HansZimmer

Closed. Result: (2*1 + 1*3) / 3 = 1.67


----------

